# Bonzi Wells Trade Date



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Obviously Wells will be traded by the end of next week. He is not eligible until the weekend. I checked quite a few webside, I couldn't find anything. I could not even find where he is going.........

Please let me know if someone knows.

btw, Mike James regretted that he signed with Wolves. KG has said in public Wolves did not sign the good talents. Mike is in the Iverson package.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

how 'bout linking us to one of those websites??

Bonzi + Howard + pick for AI, that sounds good to me


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what do inside sources say?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> how 'bout linking us to one of those websites??
> 
> Bonzi + Howard + pick for AI, that sounds good to me


That's a very huge salary load YM. NOOO....


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yes bonzi for ai!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

give them alston too


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why does everyone want AI??


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> why does everyone want AI??




Because TMac is injured again 

And I would love a Rockets Iverson jersey


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Because TMac is injured again
> 
> *And I would love a Rockets Iverson jersey *


i have a solution for that, the rockets store and get a custom jersey


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

seriously guys,there is no place for AI in Rockets.
this team plays inside-out, so what we need is a stable shooter when Yao pass to a wide open position.
actullay i like alston very much, specially after his fake-passing layup in last game. that was awesome.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

There are a few deadweights that the Rockets need to offload before the trade deadline. 1st Priority is Bonzi Wells. Then Rafer Alston. and Finally Bob Sura.

If we could somehow package those 3 for a solid championship team caliber PG, then NBA Finals here we come.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wells & Alston for Iverson

Dont mind if we lose Lucas,Sura,Padgett


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I would not like to cheer for AI. I have never liked him.. he's a ball hog and big ego.

I like Rafer as well... he may not be the best pg in the league, but statistically he does well with the starting team we put on the court. You can't break up that chemistry.

Bonzi, is going to be a hard sell at this point. No one wanted him before the season, now with him sitting out because of an attitude problem/disagreement with the coach, how many people are going to be willing to take him off our backs?

Honestly, I like our team the way it is, other than the whole Bonzi situation. Sigh, I am going to have to get used to this trading all the time the NBA does.

PS I thought Bonzi wasn't available to trade until January??


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Bonzi playing with Mo cheeks again is not gonna happen


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what is wrong with people on this site? "i dont AI because he is going to ruin our chemistry" or "i dont want AI because he going to take away touches from ________." Seriously? this guy is one of the best players in the nba. He is a great scorer, he can shoot from the outside, much better than rafer i might add. If rafer is going to jack up shots he shouldnt, how is that better than having AI do it. at least AI will make them. He also has the ability to be a better distributer than rafer. he is miles better than rafer in every way. he has also said he would love to play with yao in the past. He is a tough, hard nosed player. He is not a good defender, but no player we have had in a long time has been.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> he has also said he would love to play with yao in the past.


Did he really?? That surprises me. I don't know why but the guy just rubs me the wrong way. Maybe I haven't seen enough of him playing, but every game it seems like he wants to do everything himself. If I was guessing, he drives through the lane to shoot or spots up for a jumper on 4 out of 5 possessions. Or maybe that's just what it seems like and in actuality I am completely wrong.

My mindset is still in college ball... so I am used the idea of making one group of individuals work through the season the trading thing throws me for a loop


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

790 Had an audio clip from JVG today that said he and Bonzi are going to try one more time to make things work. BW practiced with the team today.

So.. no trade for Bonzi next week


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

finally! hopefully he can continue playing after tmac comes back too. we'll be so dominant.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm really sick and tired of JVG screwing things up with our players. Les should decide whether Bonzi plays, not the dwarf!! People want to see Bonzi play!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> I'm really sick and tired of JVG screwing things up with our players. Les should decide whether Bonzi plays, not the dwarf!! People want to see Bonzi play!


Please tell me you aren't serious???

I want to see Bonzi play as much as the next guy. But to take away the right to play who you want from your coach is not only disrespectful, but moronic. 

Why would your players listen to a guy whom you don't trust to make the right decisions?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> why does everyone want AI??


What's wrong with Yall? WhyTF would we want Iverson? Somebody to never pass it to Yao and Tracy, then shoot 40%? No thanks, the only PG I'd want over Alston at this point lives in Phoneix? Oh yeah, and that guy in New Jersey.

Besides AI is cool no doubt, but he cannot I say cannot play w/ another star ever? That's why he's never won anything. If you guys got sick of Stevie F you'd hate AI. I don't even like watching him, he's too much of a ballhog, he's the opposite of Nash/Kidd? I like having a whole team concept, not one man. "It takes five baby..." Tmac.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here are two trades that I can think of.

Trade 1:
(Houston Trades) JHo, Sura, Bonzi, Rafer, 1st Rounder 2007
(Knicks Trade) Curry, Crawford, Balkman

Trade 2:
(Houston Trades) JHo, Bonzi, 1st Rounder 2007
(Knicks Trade) Crawford, Balkman

If trade 2 is viable then we should make another trade for a pf using sura and our te.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

bonzi hasnt even played big minutes and your saying he's going to get traded. AGAIN PLEASE GIVE US ONE OF THESE WACK SOURCES !!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

at what point did people here become fans of alston? this is the same guy who chucks threes for no reason when we are trying to get back into games. the same guys whose shooting is sketchy at best. the same guys whose lone skill as a point guard is to run down the court with the ball with no knowledge of what to do with the ball when he gets there. 

am i the only one who remembers the guy sucks?


----------

